# looking for owners and parts manual C950 52590 5



## bgdickinson (Mar 5, 2015)

Looking for owners and parts manual for Craftsman snowblower. 

I called Sears and told them I have a 71-52590-5 (as taken off the snowblower frame), the lady said the proper model is C950-52590-5. I was going to order a new belt but I don't think she gave me the right part #. She gave me 585-437MA (for a Murray ??). But the engine on mine is a 10hp Tecumseh HMSK100 159310U.

Any help finding a proper Belt # and/or manual is greatly appreciated ;

Brian


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi bg
Welcome to the Forum. Your blower was made by Murray, thus the Murray part number. MH


----------



## bgdickinson (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, and reply.
Any ideas on finding the exact Murray model #?? If I google the Sears/Craftsman model # I find nothing


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Google C950-5290-5 and you can find the manual for the 9 horse model. Find the belt and compare it to the number she quoted. The 9 and 10 hp engines are virtually the same. MH


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum bg. The Murray belt number, 585437 is the same as a 4L370 v-belt. This means the belt is 1/2" wide x 37" long.

I forgot to add, the "C" in your model number indicates that is a Canadian model and may be why Google doesn't find it. You may have to contact Sears in Canada for the manual.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bg 

That "C" is indeed Canadian. If you are in Canada it would be good to put your location into your profile so it pops up when you post as a lot of the info some of us might try to give you won't apply if your Canadian.

Searspartsdirect com is one source that works great for Craftsman stuff but not Canadian Craftsman stuff 

Are there any numbers on your present belt ??


----------



## Sells (Oct 2, 2019)

But there are two belts! Can you tell me what size is the other?


----------

